# Armington pond, kendall lake, indigo lake



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Was trying to do some research on these waters. Really can't find much. If anyone fishes one or all of these.......besides bass any catfish or carp?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Fished Kendall as a kid there's gills crappie can't tell you how good it is haven't been there in 20 years. I'm pretty sure they used to stock it but that was a long time ago. I think at one point they put trout in there but I could be mistaken. It's become one of the forgotten lakes as far as I'm concerned never here anything about it


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep, Kendall used to be a real good lake for bass and gills. Fished it a lot with my dad in the late 80s early 90s. A handful of years ago they drained it to fix the dam and dredge out the silt. I fished it twice since then and I didn't see any activity except for seeing a couple small gills. Hopefully it can get back to what it once was. I have a few good memories there.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Go deep into some of those woods there. There are some hidden ponds that are not on the maps just gotta go look for the


----------



## allday (Apr 8, 2010)

I fished all three of those ponds a couple years ago on multiple occasions. I was always the only one there, I wonder why.


----------



## mchewyw (Mar 31, 2015)

I'll stop at Kendal once in a while a throw around, it was a great lake growing up but since they drained it, it hasn't been the same. Lots of gills in there, some decent bass, and the few crappie I caught last year were very skinny. I haven't fished Armington in a long while, always got gills and the occasional bass from there, watch out for snakes and beavers! Indigo is very tricky and heavily pressured, might need a yak or canoe to get where you can't get from shore.


----------

